# Общий раздел > Авто, Мото, Вело и другая техника >  Автомобильные новости

## RixAlex

Тут размещаем последние новости автомобильного мира

----------


## RixAlex

*Volkswagen идет в новый класс*
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Приоткрыт занавес относительно новой модели в линейке автомобилей Volkswagen. Впервые опубликована официальная информация и фото первого европейского пикапа от Volkswagen.

Название нового автомобиля – составляющая успеха любой модели. Компания Volkswagen всегда подходила к этому вопросу творчески. На этот раз имя пикапа позаимствовано у инуитов, населяющих Гренландию и северную часть Канады. Новый пикап будет носить имя Amarok, что в переводе означает «волк». В культуре инуитов волк – символ выносливости, силы и надежности», - отмечается в официальном пресс-релизе. 

Как сообщается, пикап Volkswagen Amarok разработан практически «с нуля» на абсолютно независимой платформе. Планируется, что первоначально на рынок выйдет полноприводная модель с двойной кабиной. В дальнейшем появится и версия с одинарной кабиной. В соответствии с техническими данными, грузоподъемность пикапа составит 1 тонну. 

Под капотом у Volkswagen Amarok – новое поколение дизельных двигателей с технологией common rail. Полная информация о линейке двигателей пока не разглашается. Учитывая нынешний подход Volkswagen к двигателестроению можно смело утверждать, что мощность моторов будет полностью соответствовать широкому функциональному применению пикапа. 

Модель будет производиться на заводе в Буэнос-Айресе, Аргентина. Первый Volkswagen Amarok сойдет с конвейера уже весной 2010 года и отправится прямиком на рынки Южной и Центральной Америки. Летом 2010 года Volkswagen планирует представить модель в России, Европе, Африке и Австралии. Как сообщается, пока нет четкой определенности с датой вывода модели на североамериканский рынок. 

Прежде чем войти в новый класс Volkswagen всегда подробно изучает конкурентное поле и оценивает свои шансы в новом сегменте. Достаточно привести пример с выводом на рынок компактного минивена Touran. Фактически, компания Volkswagen вошла в сегмент лишь спустя некоторое время вслед за основными конкурентами. Однако это не помешало Volkswagen в короткие сроки стать безоговорочным лидером в классе MPV. По аналогичному сценарию развивались события и с внедорожником Touareg. Volkswagen Amarok не станет исключением. Большинство специалистов уверено, что новое детище Volkswagen обречено на успех.

----------


## Serj_2k

*Найден самый большой любитель BMW в мире*

В мире, похоже, найден человек, который любит автомобили марки BMW больше всего на свете. Его зовут Клаус Хаммершмидт – этот человек за свои 73 года жизни успел купить уже 135 машин марки BMW! Причем, этот немецкий пенсионер покупал всегда именно баварские машины и никогда не сидел за рулем Mercedes-Benz или Audi.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Последнее приобретение Клауса – это купе BMW M6. Ну а его первой BMW была модель 1800ti 1963 года выпуска. И с тех пор он покупал всегда только BMW, причем часто с мощными моторами. В результате в руках Клауса побывало 26 «эмок», 29 машин подготовленных ателье Alpina и еще 80 стандартных BMW. В среднем Клаус Хаммершмидт покупал BMW по три раза в год!

----------


## Serj_2k

* Конкурс Мотор года 2009 (Engine of the year 2009)*

Главный приз в этом году взял Фольксваген после 4-летнего доминирования *БМВ*  Опередил на 4 очка.
Дизели рулят 

1. Volkswagen 1.4-litre TSI Twincharger (VW Golf, Golf Variant, Scirocco, Eos, Jetta, Touran, Tiguan, Seat Ibiza Cupra)
354 
2. BMW 3-litre DI Twin Turbo (135, 335, X6, Z4, 730) 350 
3. Audi 2-litre TFSI (Audi A4, A5, Q5, VW Scirocco, Golf GTI)
220 
4. Mercedes-Benz Diesel 2.1-litre (BlueEfficiency C-Class, BlueEfficiency E-Class) 203 
5. BMW 4-litre V8 (M3) 203 
6. Mercedes-AMG 6.2-litre (CLK, S, SL, CL, CLS, ML) 114 
7. BMW-PSA 1.6-litre Turbo (Mini Cooper S, Clubman, Peugeot 207 308, Mini John Cooper Works) 107 
8. Toyota 1-litre (Aygo, IQ, Yaris/Vitz, Citroën C1, Peugeot 107, Subaru Justy) 74


фак! ... (((

----------


## Asteriks

*Британцы составили список самых надежных подержанных машин*21 июля 2009 » Авто
Lenta.ru
По мнению британцев, самыми надежными подержанными автомобилями являются машины японских марок *Honda, Mazda, Toyota и Subaru* - им достались первые четыре места в рейтинге надежности. Такие данные были получены в ходе исследования, проведенного страховой компанией Warranty Direct, сообщает The Daily Telegraph.

Для того, чтобы определить самые надежные автомобили, эксперты составили рейтинг, учитывающий частоту поломок и стоимость последующего ремонта машин. В исследовании приняли участие более* 250* моделей *в возрасте от трех до шести лет 30-и автомобильных марок. 
*
Пятое место в рейтинге досталось машинам компании *Smart,* следом за ней идут марки *Nissan, Mitsubishi, Lexus, MINI и Porsche.* Замыкают список автомобили таких брендов, как *Land Rover, Renault, Saab, Jeep, Audi, Seat, MG, Chrysler, Volvo и Mercedes-Benz.*

Несмотря на то, что в рейтинге надежности автомобилей марка Honda заняла первое место, самая низкая стоимость ремонта (с учетом наиболее распространенных поломок) принадлежит автомобилям Skoda (355 долларов), Citroen (375 долларов) и Renault (410 долларов). Среднестатистический ремонт автомобиля Honda обходится владельцу в 485 долларов, а Porsсhe и Jeep - в 1300 и 890 долларов соответственно.

Как сообщалось ранее, в 2006 году в том же рейтинге японским машинам достались первые 12 мест.

Источник: http://news.tut.by/143073.html

----------


## Asteriks

*Создан автомобиль для слепых водителей*
16 июля 2009 » Авто
Lenta.ru
В Вирджинском политехническом университете (Virginia Tech) был разработан багги для слепых водителей. Благодаря новым технологиям даже человек с полной потерей зрения может управлять автомобилем без посторонней помощи, сообщает интернет-издание Techradar.

Внедорожный четырехколесный багги, сконструированный в Лаборатории робототехники и механических устройств Virginia Tech, оборудован лазерными датчиками-дальномерами, которые при движении определяют расстояние до препятствий, а вся информация о дорожной ситуации передается водителю с помощью особых интерфейсов, разработанных специально для незрячих людей.

Так, о текущей скорости движения, изменяя частоту вибрации, сообщает специальный жилет, о препятствиях - тактильная карта, создаваемая потоками сжатого воздуха, а благодаря специальному механизму, издающему звуковые сигналы при вращении рулевого колеса, водителю всегда известно на какой угол повернуты колеса.

Кроме того, бортовой компьютер, отслеживая ситуацию на дороге, отдает водителю голосовые команды, помогающие ему выбрать нужное направление движения.

Этот автомобиль был разработан в рамках гранта, который в 2004 году учредила Национальная федерация людей с полной потерей зрения США. Virginia Tech оказалась единственным научно-исследовательским университетом, согласившимся принять участие в разработке автомобиля для незрячих людей.

Первые испытания багги уже успешно прошли на закрытом полигоне в кампусе Virginia Tech.

Теперь ученые планируют адаптировать разработанные технологии к использованию на электромобилях. Таким образом, будут устранены вибрации, вызываемые работой двигателя внутреннего сгорания, которые вносят помехи в работу лазерных датчиков. Однако до создания серийного прототипа, по словам разработчиков, еще далеко, а на его постройку потребуются многомиллионные инвестиции.

Кроме того, прежде чем слепые водители смогут сесть за руль, придется изменить соответствующие законодательные акты, которые запрещают незрячим людям управлять автомобилями на дорогах общего пользования.

Источник: http://news.tut.by/142645.html

*От Астерикс: и где существует такая культура вождения, что слепые будут спокойно разъезжать? Тут зрячие не справляются, а слепые... Но сама идея гуманна.*

----------


## Serj_2k

26.08.2009 

Автопроизводители Старого Света уверенно набирают очки в рейтинге надежности автомобилей. Последние данные крупнейшего немецкого автоклуба *ADAC* утверждают о новом тренде в мировом автопроме. Если ранее первые строчки рейтингов надежности занимали японские производители, то сегодня речь идет о гегемонии немецких производителей.

Ежегодно авторитетный немецкий автоклуб *ADAC* публикует статистику обращений в службу автопомощи. На основе 2,5 млн подобных обращений составляется рейтинг надежности автомобилей. В приведенной ниже статистике автомобили отсортированы по годам выпуска, а указанные в ячейках значения означают количество поломок на 1000 автомобилей.

До недавних пор верхние места в рейтинге надежности прочно удерживали японские производители. Такая ситуация послужила сигналом немецкому автопрому, который  повсеместно начал разрабатывать и внедрять программы по повышению надежности автомобилей. Результат – налицо. В статистике ADAC 2009, за редким исключением, первая пятерка в автомобильных классах сформирована *Mercedes, BMW, Audi и Volkswagen.*

*Малый средний класс*

За 2008 год Audi A3 и BMW 1 совершили рокировку, а Mercedes А-класса поднялся с пятой на третью позицию. В то же время Volkswagen Golf в своем классе вытеснил из первой пятерки Mazda 3.

*Средний класс*

По сравнению с  данными за 2007 год BMW 3 поднялся с 8-го на 3 место. Из первой пятерки выпали Mazda 6 и Peugeot 407. Mercedes C-класса теперь опередил по показателю надежности Audi А4. 

*Верхний средний класс*

В 2008 году местами поменялись Mercedes E-класса и BMW 5. Для лидеров группы характерна тенденция по снижению среднего количества поломок на 1000 обращений.

.....

Примечательно, что немецкий автопром удерживает первые строчки, как в первый, так и в последующие годы эксплуатации.

взято с [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## HARON

> Примечательно, что немецкий автопром удерживает первые строчки, как в первый, так и в последующие годы эксплуатации.



В последующие два,потом опять "японцы"

----------


## Serj_2k

*05.08.2009  BMW представила две новинки: 760i и 760Li*

Компания BMW представила две новые модели: BMW 760i и BMW 760Li. Вторая модификация отличается от первой удлиненной на 140 миллиметров базой и особым комфортом задней части салона.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Обе оснащены новейшим двигателем V12 и восьмиступенчатой автоматической трансмиссией, которые позволяют им разгоняться до 100 км/ч за 4,6 секунды и при этом расходовать 12,9 литра топлива на 100 километров пути в европейском тестовом цикле. 

Двенадцатицилиндровый силовой агрегат имеет угол развала цилиндров 60 градусов. На нем установлена система двойного турбонаддува прекрасно зарекомендовавшая себя на шести- и восьмицилиндровых двигателях BMW. 

Бензин в камеры сгорания впрыскивается через расположенные в центре головки блока цилиндров пьезофорсунки при давлении около 200 бар, а уменьшение расхода в режиме частичной нагрузки достигается благодаря бесступенчатой регулировке фаз газораспределения. 

Благодаря нововведениям, разработчикам удалось добиться прекрасных для данного класса показателей расхода топлива и токсичности выбросов, а также плавной, но своевременной реакции на малые движения педали акселератора 

Свою максимальную мощность в 400 кВт/544 л.с. двигатель развивает при 5250 об./мин, а наивысший крутящий момент в 750 Нм достигается уже на отметке 1500 об./мин. и удерживается на постоянном уровне до 5000 об./мин. 

В стандартную комплектацию новых моделей входят система регулирования динамики движения, усилитель рулевого привода, изменяющий свои характеристики в зависимости от скорости, активная подвеска и регулировка дорожного просвета заднего моста. 

По желанию машины могут быть оснащены интегральной системой активного рулевого управления с адаптацией угла поворота задних колес. 

Также в стандартной комплектацию автомобили оснащаются навигационной системой BMW, 4-зонным климат-контролем, круиз-контролем с функцией торможения, системой помощи при парковке и автодоводчиком дверей. 

В качестве опции предлагаются: система предупреждения об опасности при смене или сходе с полосы движения, индикатор ограничения максимальной скорости, активный круиз-контроль с возможностью движения в режиме частых остановок, системы ночного видения с функцией распознавания людей и бокового видения, видеокамера заднего вида.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
По желанию, автомобиль может быть оснащен многоканальной аудиосистемой, двойным тюнером DAB-приемника, DVD-системой, дополнительным контроллером iDrive для задних пассажиров позволяющим управлять функциями развлекательной, телекоммуникационной и навигационной систем, сиденьями с обдувом или массажем, сдвигаемой панелью крыши. 

Кроме того, в пакет BMW Individual входит новая разработка – интегрированный холодильный шкаф, в котором помещаются две бутылки емкостью по 0,7 литра и две банки для напитков емкостью 0,33 литра.

взято с [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

параметры двигателя просто ацкие ....

----------


## Asteriks

*Lexus показал новый хэтчбек*


Lexus / Лексус опубликовал очередное изображение концептуального хэтчбека LF-Ch, который будет представлен на сентябрьской выставке во Франкфурте.

Серийный Lexus LF-Ch / Лексус LF-Ch будет оснащаться как, гибридной установкой так и обычным бензиновым двигателем. Новинка от японского производителя составит конкуренцию Audi A3 / Ауди А3 и BMW 1 serie / БМВ 1 серии.

В продаже Lexus LF-Ch / Лексус LF-Ch должен появиться осенью 2010 года.

----------


## vova230

Рено признало ВАЗ-2107 лучшей бюджетной моделью и планирует совместно с ВАЗом выпускать данную модель, но с обновленным дизайном.

И вот что еще интересно. Я тут просматривал старые журналы и оказывается еще в 1960 году велись разработки электромобилей и даже кое-что выходило в серийное производство.
Так что все современные супер-технологии это просто подзабытые или обновленные старые. Обидно, что у нас про это забывают и скоро будем снова покупать на западе то, что вполне неплохо могло бы производиться у нас.

----------


## Sanych

*Названы семь лучших автомобилей в Европе*

_Жюри европейского конкурса «Автомобиль года» назвало семь финалистов, которые будут бороться за самый почетный трофей в Старом свете._

*Итак, в семерку лучших вошли следующие автомобили:*

1. Citroen C3 Picasso
2. Mercedes-Benz E-klasse
3. Opel/Vauxhall Astra
4. Peugeot 3008
5. Skoda Yeti
6. Toyota iQ
7. Volkswagen Polo


Сейчас жюри, которое состоит из 58 ведущих автомобильных журналистов Европы из 22 стран мира, предстоит выбрать самую достойную модель. Победитель будет объявлен 30 ноября этого года.

Стоит отметить, что в финал конкурса вышли сразу два небольших кроссовера (Skoda Yeti и Peugeot 3008), однако, это совершено не означает, что победит кто-то из них. Итоги конкурса могут быть очень непредсказуемы, особенно когда в финале такие разные автомобили как большой и престижный Mercedes-Benz E-класса и маленький Toyota iQ.

*Все победители конкурса «Автомобиль года в Европе»*


1964 Rover 2000
1965 Austin 1800
1966 Renault 16
1967 Fiat 124
1968 NSU Ro80
1969 Peugeot 504
1970 Fiat 128
1971 Citroen GS
1972 Fiat 127
1973 Audi 80
1974 Mercedes 450 S
1975 Citroen CX
1976 Simca 1307-1508
1977 Rover 3500
1978 Porsche 928
1979 Simca-Chrysler Horizon
1980 Lancia Delta
1981 Ford Escort
1982 Renault 9
1983 Audi 100
1984 Fiat Uno
1985 Opel Kadett
1986 Ford Scorpio
1987 Opel Omega
1988 Peugeot 405
1989 Fiat Tipo
1990 Citroen XM
1991 Renault Clio
1992 VW Golf
1993 Nissan Micra
1994 Ford Mondeo
1995 Fiat Punto
1996 Fiat Bravo/Brava
1997 Renault Scenic
1998 Alfa Romeo 156
1999 Ford Focus
2000 Toyota Yaris
2001 Alfa Romeo 147
2002 Peugeot 307
2003 Renault Megane
2004 Fiat Panda
2005 Toyota Prius II
2006 Renault Clio
2007 Ford S-Max
2008 Fiat 500
2009 Opel Insignia

----------


## Banderlogen

> Рено признало ВАЗ-2107 лучшей бюджетной моделью и планирует совместно с ВАЗом выпускать данную модель, но с обновленным дизайном.


Ничего себе. Фантастика.




> Так что все современные супер-технологии это просто подзабытые или обновленные старые. Обидно, что у нас про это забывают и скоро будем снова покупать на западе то, что вполне неплохо могло бы производиться у нас.


Не все.
Обидно. Нам покупать-то все равно придется. Не у запада, так у России.

----------


## Sanych

> Рено признало ВАЗ-2107 лучшей бюджетной моделью и планирует совместно с ВАЗом выпускать данную модель, но с обновленным дизайном.


Я то же удивлён не слабо

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*Американские ученые разработали волновой дисковый двигатель*
Ученые Мичиганского университета получили от Министерства энергетики США грант на 2,5 миллиона долларов для завершения разработки прототипа волнового дискового двигателя, работающего на бензине. Как говорится на сайте университета, применение подобного агрегата для производства электричества в гибридных силовых установках позволит в пять раз улучшить топливную экономичность по сравнению с традиционными моторами внутреннего сгорания. Кроме того, новинка на 20 процентов легче и на 30 процентов дешевле в производстве, чем традиционные двигатели.
Новый двигатель представляет собой современную интерпретацию роторно-волнового мотора, первый рабочий образец которого был построен в середине 50-х годов прошлого века и воспроизводил последовательность работы газотурбинного агрегата. Изобретение ученых из Мичиганского университета, по словам профессора Норберта Мюллера (Norbert Muller), руководящего группой разработчиков, способно заменить не только традиционные двигатели внутреннего сгорания, но и может работать без системы охлаждения, генератора, трансмиссии и датчиков расхода воздуха.
По словам Мюллера, новый мотор позволит создать гиперэкономичный гибридный автомобиль с запасом хода около 800 километров. При этом такая машина из-за невысокой стоимости самого агрегата станет доступной, а уровень выбросов углекислого газа у нее будет на 95 процентов ниже, чем у автомобилей, оснащенных обычными моторами внутреннего сгорания.
Предполагается, что готовая к серийному производству версия нового двигателя будет готова в течение ближайших двух лет.

----------


## vova230

05.11.2009

С такой инициативой планируют выступить столичные власти. Речь идёт о символической сумме для каждого владельца автомобиля.

Обладателям железных коней хотят вменить в обязанность железное правило: «Заплати – и езди спокойно». Налог на автомобили – это по сути, плата за загрязнение воздуха и порчу дорог.

– Надо в Минске ввести налог на автомобиль, – считает исполняющий обязанности председателя Мингорисполкома, первый заместитель председателя Николай Ладутько. – У нас в городе где-то 500 тысяч машин, в среднем автовладельцы тратят на бензин 200 тысяч рублей в месяц, в год получается 1-2 миллиона. Так давайте хотя бы по 60-70 тысяч рублей с каждого автомобилиста соберем, в год мы получим 30-40 миллиардов.

На ремонт магистралей нужны деньги. И немалые. Ведь число автомобилей растет с каждым днем. 

– Межремонтные сроки 10-12 лет. Если поток машин в городе увеличивается, то увеличивается и износ дорожных покрытий. В связи с этим, необходимо сокращать межремонтные сроки, а это затраты – сказал начальник отдела технического надзора ГПО «Горремавтодор Мингорисполкома» Георгий Солодовников.

Почти во всех странах Евросоюза действуют различные налоги на автомобили. Особенно высокие на те, у которых мощные двигатели. Также и в России. Считается, что мощность говорит о доходах владельца, а чем богаче человек – тем больше он должен платить в бюджет. Послабления, минус 50%, только тем, у кого экологический подход к передвижению. То есть, двигатель отвечает нормам выхлопа Евро-4. Года два назад заговорили и том, чтобы сделать въезд в Минск платным – с целью разгрузить транспортные потоки. А заодно решить и проблему с парковками в Минске. 

С парковками в центре – беда. Зачастую не протолкнуться, а точнее – не проехать. Частично выходом из ситуации может стать местный сбор. За собранные деньги могут построить паркинг. На Октябрьской площади такой планируют возвести за три года. 

Но у каждого вопроса, как у медали, две стороны. В парламенте говорят, такое нововведение – пройденный этап. Такой сбор был, правда, не для физических лиц. 

Пока вопрос только прорабатывается. Есть ли смысл и какова экономическая выгода – разберутся эксперты.

----------


## Banderlogen

– Надо ввести налог на воздух, – считает исполняющий обязанности модератора форума, первый заместитель председателя партии бандерголов. – У нас в республике где-то 10 000 000 человек, в среднем люди тратят на жизнь 400 тысяч рублей в месяц, в год получается 4-5 миллионов. Так давайте хотя бы по 60-70 тысяч рублей с каждого человека соберем, в год мы получим 600-800 миллиардов.

Нам ведь нужны деньги. И немалые. А люди не перестанут дышать.

----------


## Sanych

Ну вот такое у нас правительство. Только и забот как бы ещё народ ободрать. Где ж это ещё забыли урвать. По своим зарплатам и приходам прикинут, всё хорошо получается. 200 тыс он на бензин тратит, а я может 25-40 тыс на бензин трачу.

----------


## Sanych

*Растаможка вырастет в 10 раз, авторынок скатится к нулю*

Купить автомобиль в Беларуси после Нового года не на рынке, а автосалоне можно будет только по новым тарифам. Причем не важно, покупаете вы машину в офис, оформляя ее на контору, или лично себе. Автодилеры, как и все юридические лица, должны с 1 января растамаживать автомобили по новым тарифам. Таким же как и в России.

На некоторые ввозимые автомобили таможенные платежи могут подняться не просто в разы – на порядок. Так, к примеру, если сейчас растаможка машины с двухлитровым дизельным двигателем, возрастом чуть старше 5 лет, обходится в сумму около EUR800, то несложно рассчитать, что с Нового года она может вырасти почти до EUR8 тыс. Вырасти в несколько раз грозит и «растаможка» новых автомобилей.

Вооружаемся калькулятором. На сегодняшний день стоимость одной из наиболее популярных моделей среди белорусских покупателей, VW Golf, с двухлитровым дизелем без таможенной очистки составляет USD 22 189. За растаможку необходимо доплатить еще USD 1 958. Несложные подсчеты показывают, что с 1 января эта сумма может составить уже более, чем USD 5 700. За автомобиль придется отдать без малого USD 28 тыс.

Возьмем эту же модель, но с 1,6-литровым бензиновым мотором. До таможни автомобиль стоит USD 15 919. Растаможка - плюс USD 1 580. С Нового же года она составит уже 4 с половиной тысячи долларов. То есть, цена машины вырастет с USD 17 499 почти до 20 с половиной тысяч.

Посчитаем, на сколько придется переплачивать покупателям достаточно популярных среди белорусов внедорожников. Дизельный двухлитровый Hyundai Tucson в настоящее время предлагается дилером за USD 24 800. В этой сумме порядка 2100 долларов - таможенные платежи. Новая растаможка «потянет» уже более, чем на USD 5 700. Получается, в 2010 году Hyundai Tucson, возможно, будет стоить уже на 4 тысячи долларов дороже.

На автомобильном рынке наступают тяжелые времена: официальные дилеры в панике, сотрудники автосалонов готовятся к массовым сокращениям и срочно рассылают резюме по банкам вакансий. Зато перегоны-"поставщики" машин готовятся вернуться к прибыльному некогда бизнесу и штурмуют посольства, чтобы открыть визу.

Дилеры уклоняются от комментариев по данному вопросу. Однако в случае, если «растаможка» рванет вверх, работающие на белорусском авторынке компании вполне могут вспомнить не совсем забытые «черные» и «серые» схемы. Учитывая, что физическое лицо может ввезти в течение года в Беларусь лишь один автомобиль, вполне возможно, что продавцы скоро вновь будут подключать родственников, друзей и хороших знакомых к теряющему лоск бизнесу.

Привыкший к европейскому качеству и ценам американских аукционов, белорусский водитель пересаживаться на продукцию российского автопрома не слишком-то и жаждет. Безусловно, рано или поздно белорусы смирятся и с новым пошлинам, а значит и с новыми ценами на автомобили. Однако по прогнозу экспертов, для этого понадобится не менее полугода, а потери белорусского бюджета составят порядка 80 млн долларов.

Однако это только начало т.к с 1 июня 2010 года подорожает растаможка и для частных лиц, в результате 5летка по цене догонит стоимость нового авто. А за растаможку 2л дизеля 5лет отроду нужно будет отдать не 800 а 8000 евро за эти деньги уже можно купить новую машинку. Так что кто решилл купить советуем сделать это до лета следующего года.

----------


## HARON

Вот к лету и продам свою "старушку" за 8000 утопленных енотов!)))

----------


## Irina

Audi A1 нападает на MINI
Audi A1 

Появление Audi A1 можно расценивать не иначе, как выпад в сторону BMW. Последние уже несколько лет снимают сливки с моделей-коротышек линейки бренда MINI – даже подготовили MINI-кроссовер. MINI не только отлично продаются, но и приносят отличную прибыль с каждой продажи. Но если баварцы все же хоть как-то дистанцируют MINI от бренда BMW, то Audi решили ввести субкомпакт в свою линейку и наделить его фирменными чертами. Получилось на удивление эффектно.

В целях экономии в гамме Audi появился дорогой маленький автомобиль на базе относительно дешевого VW Polo. Нет, ни в коем случае не хочется называть Polo недостойным автомобилем. В своем классе он очень хорош, да и титул “Автомобиль года – 2010” европейцы просто так не дают. Но Audi у всех всегда ассоциировался с премиум-автомобилями, значит, с довольно крупными, солидными, и выход в сегмент компактов для Audi большой риск. Когда-то, например, продажи компакт-вэна Audi A2 шли гораздо ниже ожидамых. Audi минимизировали риски до нуля.

----------


## HARON

Будет тоже,что и с А2!)))

----------


## Akasey

симпатичная машинка..., хотя МИНИ (если это про купера) мне больше нравиться

----------


## Serj_2k

купера ... и выходят они из-под крыла BMW .....

----------


## Irina

*Перед официальной премьерой среднеразмерного проходимца BMW X3 следующего поколения, которая состоится на мотор-шоу в Париже, раскрытые ранее сведения об автомобиле компания дополнила первыми его изображениями.* 

Вместо добродушного баварского простачка, каким был кроссовер первой генерации, перед нами предстал изрядно возмужавший франт с надменным прищуром и с жеманно поджатой губой под раздувшимися от важности ноздрями.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


Помимо прочего, обнаружилось, что у нового «икс-третьего» серьёзно перенастроена подвеска (её можно дополнить активными амортизаторами) и разработано с нуля рулевое управление с электромеханическим усилителем вместо гидравлического. Добавлены в оснащение также интеллектуальный головной свет и интерфейс iDrive нового поколения.

----------

